
Building low-overhead metrics collection for high-performance systems - spooneybarger
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/02/building-low-overhead-metrics-collection-for-high-performance-systems/
======
JONBRWN
Hi, I'm the author of this post and I'll be happy to answer any questions
here.

~~~
rollulus
Thanks for the write-up. Why did you DIY instead of using an existing system
like e.g. Prometheus?

~~~
JONBRWN
We didn't set out to replace Prometheus, our Metrics UI was designed to give
Wallaroo users insight into several parts of the system to spot bottlenecks
while developing applications.

What we did do from scratch was write the instrumenting of Wallaroo in order
to collect the metrics that could be used by our Metrics UI or Prometheus.

We thought it'd create a better user experience to provide a tool that
provides the metrics information in a meaningful way as opposed to letting our
users pick from Prometheus, Grafana, etc off the bat and having them set it up
themselves.

In the end, if a user wants to use a tool like Prometheus they can write an
adapter to convert our Metrics Protocol into a format suitable for Prometheus.

~~~
rollulus
I see, thanks!

------
mperham
For those who don't know (including me), Wallaroo appears to be a competitor
to and/or similar to Kafka: high-throughput stream processing. If I'm
incorrect, please let me know!

~~~
spooneybarger
Hi Mike,

Yes. The core of Wallaroo is for high-throughput, low-latency stream
processing.

We currently have a Python 2.7 API released and Go API preview release out.

I don't think of it as a competitor to Kafka although Kafka streams does
provide a means to do stream processing.

There's a number of JVM based solutions out there (Apache has several). We are
looking to be the solution for folks who want to use Python, JavaScript, Go
and other non-JVM languages.

------
falumi
Pardon a newbie here. I was wondering how, or if it's even possible, to use
wallaroo with c# and/or java apps?

~~~
spooneybarger
Hi VP of Engineering at Wallaroo Labs here.

At this time, we support Python 2.7 and Go (preview release is out).

Python 3 and JavaScript are on our roadmap.

Java/C# would be things we'll be considering for the future.

